# Back Window Decals



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Post some pics of your back windows in your trucks with the decals you have. This is the GMC


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

only one i've had on all my trucks, just for the senate race, they will be coming off once we findout who won...which could be awhile if you've followed the alaskan race at all. ugh


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Back window of the Dmax.









I'll have to find a picture of my s10.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

back window of the chevy.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

not quite a sticker but on the back of my truck


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

eat my tailpipes, is that cat sticker mean you ride cat sleds?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Polarisrider;1112140 said:


> eat my tailpipes, is that cat sticker mean you ride cat sleds?


I live and breath arctic cat. I will only ever own cat sleds and quads.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its not on the truck yet I will have to get a picture of the rest when I leave school.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres mine..... The one next to is says Magnaflow performance.....


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

C'mon, where are the wolves howling at the moon and landscape decals?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

here are the the stickers i have on my pickup ill get a pic of the dump later


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got a little bit of everything on mine


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's mine....










My other truck has a grenade that says Chevy repair kit my favorite ..


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are mine


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Back window of ford









Back window of GMC


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Overall back window. Middle sticker says "Built by Ford. Modded by the brotherhood" yellow sticker on the right says RiffRaff Diesel Performance.









Close up of the one behind the drivers seat.









N.E.S.T. is North East Seven Threes like the sticker says. Seven threes as in 7.3L Powerstrokes. Bunch of us up this way get together around once a month just to BS and work on trucks or do whatever else.

And the green/blue thing behind the passenger seat is a pillow. Never know when you're gonna have to sleep in the truck. It's really not bad.
I'd compare it to sleeping on a short couch.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here are mine. First one is the back window of the dmax. Next one is a close up, Then the close up of the lower ones. Last picture is the window of my 90


----------



## 219PLOWER (Nov 13, 2010)

My Western Sticker But My New Toolbox Covers It.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

dont have pictures of my window but i do have my own plotter/cutter to make stickers...if anyone needs anything PM me and we can work it out


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

just got these today.....


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

not to hijack but any tips on putting stickers on. i got to big cummins logos i want to put on and i dont want to ruin them


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

bryanR;1115437 said:


> not to hijack but any tips on putting stickers on. i got to big cummins logos i want to put on and i dont want to ruin them


if its a sticker with transer tape where u have to remove the backing i usually do them 2 seperate ways...

first is to throughly clean the window figure out where u want it...i get some masking take and use it to go directly across half the sticker from top to bottom and removed the backing one side at a time using a credit card or such to smooth out as working left and then right

2nd way is to clean window then, then after its clean once again soak the area with windex, remove the backing and place the sticker where u want it...you will be able to work the sticker a little bit cuz the windex makes it so it doesnt stick right away....once its where you want it once again use a squeegee or credit card or such and work out all of the water and the sticker will stick...let it set up for 15 min or so and then removing transfer tape

hope this insnt too confusing and helps


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's some of my Z71 (my toy)


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

you can't really see it but my logo is on the tailgate


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

don't have pic but my wrecker & rollback have BLACK SMOKE DON'T MEAN ITS BROKE


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine:









Not mine but thought it was funny:


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is mine ( let the .com expire :crying: so now is .ca )


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

:laughing::laughing: @ press 1 for English 2 for deportation


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My cousin has a Cummins sticker on his Dodge that says "Cummins real trucks don't have spark plugs."


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is the one I had on my old truck:


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are mine, once the truck is repainted in the spring the headache rack will cover them up.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Pitrack FTW. 

I used to have one that read "I <3 my Carbon Footprint".


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Not on my back window, but on the back of my plow....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats a good one!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll have to get a picture of my buddys 2001 dodge. Hes got DODGE THE FATHER RAM THE DAUGHTER on the front windshield. Its awesome, everybody looks at it.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

bryanR;1115437 said:


> not to hijack but any tips on putting stickers on. i got to big cummins logos i want to put on and i dont want to ruin them


I own a sing/graphics company that I work part time. Vinyl lettering/decals can be applied "bubble free" in a few different ways or you can use a few at a time. Clean your surface thoroughly before application.

Dry Application:

Top Hinge - use masking tap along the top of the decal placing it where you want, tip up the decal to remove the backing then gently let the decal "fall" into place from top (hinge side) to bottom then squeegee from the center out

Center Hinge - best for long decals, another poster said it well, align and tape the hinge in the middle of the decal and apply like the top hinge

Wet Application:

Spray application fluid on clean surface and apply decal, you will be able to adjust it for about 1 minute then squeegee

You can also use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle but you must work quick, Windex can be used but also must work quick. Application fluid is best if it's available to you.

Just like with painting - prep is the key.

Good luck!


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

I've made a lot of them over the years with every imaginable saying. I make shirts as well so a lot of the decals I cut end up as T-shirts too.

I have a couple of Jeep shirts that say "I've got 99 problems but my Jeep ain't one"

I've done decals and shirts for my buddy who's a Dodge dealer that says: Dodge - I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin

I had one on my Jeep that said "Official H2 Recovery Vehicle" and have one on my King Quad that says "Official Yamaha Recovery Vehicle"

Need to sort through my pics and completed jobs folders and find some more.


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

this is m favorite


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

that gotta be the best and most truthful


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

here is mine,


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is whats on the back of my buddy truck


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like that one, but I'd be worried about getting my back window smashed out at a bar late some night.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Considering most "domestic" vehicles are manufactured or assembled in another country then imported to the US, I find it hilarious.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Saw one that said "cummin stroke this duramax" the other day


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

04f250fisher;1127596 said:


> Here is whats on the back of my buddy truck


Mercer_me would like this one, that toyota lover LOL:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

TremblaySNOW;1128031 said:


> Mercer_me would like this one, that toyota lover LOL:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I find it halarius how he has that stick on a Dodge that is made in Mexico. Last time I checked Mexico is not part of the USA.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

mercer_me;1128547 said:


> Last time I checked Mexico is not part of the USA.


Half of it's residents are.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mnglocker;1129922 said:


> Half of it's residents are.


Ahh you beat me to it.:realmad:


----------

